# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > محاضرات الإجراءات الجزائية >  الإستئناف كطريق عادي لطعن في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية

## أم خطاب

[rainbow]الإستئناف كطريق عادي لطعن في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية[/rainbow]


[glow1=cc3333]ارجوا الأستفادة منه [/glow1]

[glow=ff3366] 
منقول للفائدة العامة 
[/glow]

----------


## abdelbaki

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد عبدحميد

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا

----------


## المختصرالمفيد

*الفاضلة أم خطاب يعطيك العافية ومشكوره*

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ للمرور وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------

